# TweeVo: Tweet what your TiVo is recording!



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I just released a new Windows application named TweeVo that very easily allows you to tweet what your TiVo is recording with a link to Zap2It.com which will give program information and allow your Twitter followers to record the show on their own TiVo. It's totally free (no ads or anything like that) and easy to setup on a PC.

Check out www.tweevo.org for more information. Or, follow @PeekVo on Twitter to see what my TiVos are recording.

Any questions or comments are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

peekb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just released a new Windows application named TweeVo that very easily allows you to tweet what your TiVo is recording with a link to Zap2It.com which will give program information and allow your Twitter followers to record the show on their own TiVo. It's totally free (no ads or anything like that) and easy to setup on a PC.
> 
> ...


What makes you think that anyone cares what you (or I) are recording?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Apparently anyone that uses Twitter cares about everything everybody else is doing. Probably because they don't have a life of their own. Personally, I don't give a rat's a$$ and I don't tweet.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Going to say that if you tweet random personal stuff all the time, this fits right in.

I only use twitter for work stuff, but I can see tweet people wanting this.

Is there a way to control what goes out, or is it all or nothing?


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

RoyK said:


> What makes you think that anyone cares what you (or I) are recording?


I see it as an easy way to see what my TiVo is upto whilst I'm away.

BTW, isn't there a package for hacked TiVos that does the same thing?


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> Apparently anyone that uses Twitter cares about everything everybody else is doing. Probably because they don't have a life of their own. Personally, I don't give a rat's a$$ and I don't tweet.


Great. You're not my audience. Have a nice day.


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> Going to say that if you tweet random personal stuff all the time, this fits right in.
> 
> I only use twitter for work stuff, but I can see tweet people wanting this.
> 
> Is there a way to control what goes out, or is it all or nothing?


I typically only tweet work stuff. I have my TweeVo stream going to a separate account for my friends with TiVos to follow so we can keep up on existing shows and learn about new shows we might not know about.

Control -- You can choose which TiVos to tweet, and whether it tweets everything including suggestions, or everything but suggestions. It's version 1...more features to come if people want them. Thanks!


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

pteronaut said:


> I see it as an easy way to see what my TiVo is upto whilst I'm away.
> 
> BTW, isn't there a package for hacked TiVos that does the same thing?


Several people have used it for just that purpose...seeing what's happening with their TiVo while they're at work.

Not sure on a hacked package...


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

RoyK said:


> What makes you think that anyone cares what you (or I) are recording?


I don't think the random masses care what you or I are recording. I do think that select friends who happen to use Twitter and enjoy finding new shows or discussing common shows might find it useful...


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

I think it a great idea. Gonna give it a try... nice work


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't use twitter but I did enjoy reading your article about how the program was made.


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

reneg said:


> I'm don't use twitter but I did enjoy reading your article about how the program was made.


Thanks to you and mfrns0123!


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I have a Twitter account but I've never used it even once, although for some reason I do have a few followers. Whatever. I might do this just because I can, even though I'm fairly certain nobody would care. I suppose I could follow myself at work to see what the TiVo at home is up to.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

OK, I'm trying it. How often does it poll, and how long does it take to post initial data?


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

Mars Rocket said:


> OK, I'm trying it. How often does it poll, and how long does it take to post initial data?


It polls every 15 minutes. It will only post items that have recorded after the start of the program. I figured people would be angry if it tweeted the entire NPL all at once at first start.


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh boy!!! ONE MORE application designed to reduce the signal to noise ratio on Twitter!!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I skimmed the article... did you really write complete implementations in _both_ VB and C#?

Anyway, if you're interested, there are two faster ways of doing TiVo detection, both of which you can see examples of (in Python) in my remote program (see sig). The approved way is to use Zeroconf to look for, in your case, the "_tivo-videos" service. This takes only a few seconds, instead of the endless minute waiting for results from port 2190. The hacky way, which is even faster, is to set up a fake web server, announce it on port 2190, and wait for requests to come in. (You'd think that sending out a port 2190 announcement would elicit immediate port 2190 responses, especially since that's the behavior suggested in the spec, but no -- they still only come once a minute. But the web requests come as soon as the TiVos get the announcement.)


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> I skimmed the article... did you really write complete implementations in _both_ VB and C#?
> 
> Anyway, if you're interested, there are two faster ways of doing TiVo detection, both of which you can see examples of (in Python) in my remote program (see sig). The approved way is to use Zeroconf to look for, in your case, the "_tivo-videos" service. This takes only a few seconds, instead of the endless minute waiting for results from port 2190. The hacky way, which is even faster, is to set up a fake web server, announce it on port 2190, and wait for requests to come in. (You'd think that sending out a port 2190 announcement would elicit immediate port 2190 responses, especially since that's the behavior suggested in the spec, but no -- they still only come once a minute. But the web requests come as soon as the TiVos get the announcement.)


Coding4Fun requires implementations in both C# and VB if possible as not to exclude developers. That said, I typically write it in C# and use some tools to convert to VB and clean up the result. VB makes my head hurt. 

Interesting info on the TiVo detection. I'll check that out and see if I can get it going for a future version of TweeVo. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

just installed it.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

peekb said:


> I just released a new Windows application named TweeVo that very easily allows you to tweet what your TiVo is recording with a link to Zap2It.com which will give program information and allow your Twitter followers to record the show on their own TiVo.
> ...
> 
> Any questions or comments are welcome. Thanks!


Oh my God. It lives.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7775931#post7775931

Now you just need to give your TiVo a personality and it will be complete.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> What makes you think that anyone cares what you (or I) are recording?


that is the thing about twitter - you actually get to pick who you follow or not follow as they post up their short missives. It is not like you have to get every tweet ever made.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> that is the thing about twitter - you actually get to pick who you follow or not follow as they post up their short missives. It is not like you have to get every tweet ever made.


I know what twitter is and what it does.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> I know what twitter is and what it does.


then why give someone a hard time when you know you never have to see a one of their tweets?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

RoyK said:


> I know what twitter is and what it does.


seriously, just don't follow him or anyone that uses it!

I think this program is really cool, i probably won't use it, but it's still rather cool.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I could see making an individual twitter account for each TiVo assuming the program works that way. This way I could keep it separate from my main feed.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> then why give someone a hard time when you know you never have to see a one of their tweets?


I'm not giving him a hard time. I asked a question. Seriously - I have difficulty grasping the concept of announcing to the world every time one blows his nose, or her TiVo changes stations.



MikeMar said:


> seriously, just don't follow him or anyone that uses it!


I won't. I'm not knocking anyone who does. I just don't understand why.



MikeMar said:


> I think this program is really cool, i probably won't use it, but it's still rather cool.


It's clever.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

RoyK said:


> Seriously - I have difficulty grasping the concept of announcing to the world every time one blows his nose, or her TiVo changes stations.


And yet you claim to know what Twitter is and what it does. You're sending mixed messages.

There's some damned rude people here, that's for sure.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I've lost 1 follower since turning this on. Thanks a lot Tweevo!


----------



## mikebaratta (Feb 26, 2010)

peekb -

I'm running Tweevo and love it. I only just joined twitter for this.

I just started however receiving errors with Tweevo connecting to my tivos, but pyTivo is connecting fine.

Could there be a conflict between the two?

If this is not the correct place for this type of post - I apologize.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

@mikebaratta (or anyone else), contact me direct: brian at brianpeek dot com . Thanks!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

This whole thread makes me feel like I'm losing touch with modern society -- and I'm not sure whether that's good or bad.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> I just don't understand why.


there is no why - only tweet or tweet not

apologies to Yoda


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

dlfl said:


> This whole thread makes me feel like I'm losing touch with modern society -- and I'm not sure whether that's good or bad.


huh, it's bad


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

the IP of my tivo changed, and tweevo is not detecting the change. How can i remove the old IP from the list ?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> there is no why - only tweet or tweet not
> 
> apologies to Yoda


Therein is the whole thing. And I don't give a twit.


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

SugarBowl said:


> the IP of my tivo changed, and tweevo is not detecting the change. How can i remove the old IP from the list ?


Working on an official way to do this for the next version, but for now you can close TweeVo, go into your <userdir>\AppData\Local\Brian_Peek directory and delete the directory that starts with TweeVo, then restart TweeVo. You'll have to reconfigure, but it'll find the new IP for the TiVo and use it moving forward.

In the next version, I'll identify when an IP changes and notify the user somehow.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Kudos to you, sir. This is actually pretty cool.

Now me myself, I'm more of a Facebook user and not so much a Twitter user. I only recently created a Twitter account, only to find out that virtually everyone I've friended on Facebook doesn't use Twitter.

That said, I'm still going to have my lesser-used TiVo Tweet. I've got Twitter set up to update my Facebook status, so my FB friends are just gonna have to get used to my odd status updates. I love automation.

I only wish that someone could develop a few more apps that marry TiVo to Facebook, or vice-versa. An app that could publish what TiVo is recording to my Facebook wall (rather than as a FB status update) would be kinda cool.


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

TiVotion said:


> Kudos to you, sir. This is actually pretty cool.
> 
> Now me myself, I'm more of a Facebook user and not so much a Twitter user. I only recently created a Twitter account, only to find out that virtually everyone I've friended on Facebook doesn't use Twitter.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Apparently anyone that uses Twitter cares about everything everybody else is doing. Probably because they don't have a life of their own. Personally, I don't give a rat's a$$ and I don't tweet.


:up::up::up:


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the point here is not to "announce it to the world".
The idea is, that you create a twitter account for your tivo, and YOU follow that with your normal account.

This way when you're checking out what other people have been up to, you can see what your tivo is doing... after all, you are really the only one concerned with this info.

I dont think the idea is for my cousin on the other side of the country to see that my tivo is recording american idol.

However, I like the idea that my tivo could "follow" someone elses tivo... and possibly "try out" shows that they record (maybe we have similar taste).

Twitter is a very versitle platform... I've seen lots of projects using it in many different ways. It doesnt always have to be just to "announce to the world"!

Not to jump topic but:
As far as "announcing to the world every time one blows his nose" goes, I have heard this mindset many times, (I used to be one of them) and USUALLY, it comes from people who DONT use social networking. Have you ever watched the news, or read a paper? Sure, there are some junk stories, but you watch the news because there might be something that intrests you, or that you need to know...
I dont understand why some people want to know what is going on in the world around them, yet could care less about what is going on with their friends and family, which is usally much more relevant. Sure, you'll see some posts that you could care less about, but how many times have you bought a paper and read every single article?
I've never cared to see where my friend was eating dinner in my facebook feed, untill one day we were waiting in line at a resteraunt and realized that they were eating at the same place we were. They were seated in the back, and we would have never known they were there... we ended up having dinner together.
Lets say you are friends with a couple, and they tweeted that they are just about to get settled in to watch a move at home, you might put off your phone call about grandmas fried chicken recipe a few hours, because its not worth interupting their movie....
Cant get up with someone? check out their profile page... maybe you'll find out that they broke their phone and on their way to get a new one, or maybe they were going to a special church service (concluding that their phone is on silent).
Useless info is only useless untill someone needs it!

I used to say that social media is for people who dont have a life, but now I feel the complete opposite... 
That is, unless by "having a life" we mean waking up, showering, commuting, doing laundry, cooking, cleaning, doing dishes, school work, raising children, and our other day to day stuff... If you're like the rest of the world, and have to worry about these things, its too easy to get disconnected from friends and family (who area also busy with this sort of stuff). At least, durring all this hustle and bustle, you can connect with them in a "time shifted" manner when your schedules dont allow getting together.

So, when you really think about it Tivo and social networking actually have a lot in common. Twitter and facebook are sort of like "tivos" for your social life...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

adessmith said:


> I dont think the idea is for my cousin on the other side of the country to see that my tivo is recording american idol.


maybe instead the app could be tweaked to try and see what shows I just watched. so if American idol top 12 girls was in my now playing list - and then at next check was not - the app could send out
Zeo recently _watched_ AI top 12 girls perform.

that way I could get tweets back with opinions on the show without fear of spoilers

I know this would not be totally accurate - in fact we leave American Idol on the TiVo to fall off on its own in case someone wants to go back - so actually if I had it setup it would say I recently watched denver auditions 
but it is a thought as I personally wpould see more value in what people watched versus what TiVo recorded.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> maybe instead the app could be tweaked to try and see what shows I just watched. so if American idol top 12 girls was in my now playing list - and then at next check was not - the app could send out
> Zeo recently _watched_ AI top 12 girls perform.
> 
> that way I could get tweets back with opinions on the show without fear of spoilers
> ...


That idea, as proposed, would never be accurate. I routinely delete a bunch of shows (both suggestions and repeat recordings) at once. I wouldn't want tweets going out that I just 'watched' stuff I had never planned to watch. If TiVo gave out more insight info for authorized users, ala the now playing xml, such as the todo list, history, season passes, as well as actual viewing activities, then we could build some clever and powerful apps around them. Furthermore, if they allowed authorized access via a set of api's to modify settings, we could have something REALLY powerful and fun.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> If TiVo gave out more insight info for authorized users, ala the now playing xml, such as the todo list, history, season passes, as well as actual viewing activities, then we could build some clever and powerful apps around them. Furthermore, if they allowed authorized access via a set of api's to modify settings, we could have something REALLY powerful and fun.


amen. I was all stoked about HME and then TiVo just stopped putting out public APIs - I really do not understand the why on that one. What better buzz for a product than lots of cool 3rd party apps.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Is there a way to get anything from the TiVo other than the Now Playing list?


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

SugarBowl said:


> Is there a way to get anything from the TiVo other than the Now Playing list?


No, the web server/api doesn't give anything but the NPL.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I rarely ever tweet so this application would shock the few followers I have.  

For those who are anti-twitter, yes there is a lot of noise to signal but I do enjoy seeing what some of my friends and relatives do.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

sieglinde said:


> I rarely ever tweet so this application would shock the few followers I have.
> 
> For those who are anti-twitter, yes there is a lot of noise to signal but I do enjoy seeing what some of my friends and relatives do.


I created a seperate twitter account for my Tivo, and I follow it. Strangely, there are about 9 other tivo accounts that are following my Tivo account.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

SugarBowl said:


> I created a seperate twitter account for my Tivo, and I follow it. Strangely, there are about 9 other tivo accounts that are following my Tivo account.


Just be sure that your TiVo account isn't following them back!


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Are any other developers messing with this? I've altered it to get each show description and email a recording summary for each show. I'm also sticking each entry into a sql server database, and looking for ideas?


----------



## sickboy2137 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anybody have a fix for TweeVo... it seems to be broken.


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

We're working on a new version that works with Twitter's new authentication scheme. When it's ready, it'll be up at www.tweevo.org . Sorry for the delay!


----------



## sickboy2137 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Really liked having my three tivos tweet. I miss seeing the tons of tweets they would put out @ailingnettivo


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

TweeVo 1.1 is now available which should fix the issues with Twitter and its new authentication scheme. Please download if you would like to get it running again. Enjoy and thanks!

http://www.tweevo.org/


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I just started using Tweevo and love the concept. It's a quick easy way for me to check and see what's recording on my various machines quickly... plus I just like to overshare on Twitter sometimes  

Of course I did set up a separate Twitter account just for TiVo related tweets. 

Brian just updated it to work with the new Twitter APIs so if you feel like sharing with the world what you're TiVo is recording you might want to check it out.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sweet!! Thanks!!!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm curious if this is affected by the same bug that has prevented my OLED replacement script from identifying suggestions since the latest Premiere update. This bug prevents retrieval of the Suggestions folder in either HTML or XML.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9372077#post9372077


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

nrc said:


> I'm curious if this is affected by the same bug that has prevented my OLED replacement script from identifying suggestions since the latest Premiere update. This bug prevents retrieval of the Suggestions folder in either HTML or XML.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9372077#post9372077


I think it may be affected because none of my suggestions Tweet even though I have it set to do so and append (s) to designate suggestion.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Thanks. I suppose it's good to know that I'm not the only one affected. I'm undecided on whether to create a work around or wait for a fix. Unfortunately this bug is obscure enough that there's no telling how long it will be before it's fixed.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

If anyone would like to follow me, and my TiVos, on Twitter... @Our_Tivos 

Do your TiVos tweet? If so, let me know and I'll follow you!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not to be a d*ck, but why would anyone care what someone else's TiVo is recording? 

Dan


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Not to be a d*ck, but why would anyone care what someone else's TiVo is recording?
> 
> Dan


I have no idea  It's just one more use for social media.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Not to be a d*ck, but why would anyone care what someone else's TiVo is recording?
> 
> Dan


One way to discover shows?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I don't use twitter, but I like the concept.

If there was something similar that incorporated the DVR with TCF instead of twitter, I might actually use it.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Not to be a d*ck, but why would anyone care what someone else's TiVo is recording?
> 
> Dan


I started reading this thread and then realized it is an old one. This question was covered 2 years ago. I don't like the way people use Twitter so I don't use it, but I can see why the people that do use it would use this application.

@Our_Tivos likes Roseanne.

Only realized this because of the two year old posts, but where is ZeoTiVo? He used to post all the time.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Test said:


> I started reading this thread and then realized it is an old one. This question was covered 2 years ago. I don't like the way people use Twitter so I don't use it, but I can see why the people that do use it would use this application.
> 
> @Our_Tivos likes Roseanne.
> 
> Only realized this because of the two year old posts, but where is ZeoTiVo? He used to post all the time.


It's half old/half new... I resurrected it when I discovered this neat little app.

I do like Roseanne and right now I'm working on getting my TiVo to record every episode for my video archive... hence the copious amount of episodes recording at the moment. I have a few season passes set up on different networks.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Test said:


> Only realized this because of the two year old posts, but where is ZeoTiVo? He used to post all the time.


He is still around. I see him post on zatz's site every so often.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Just tried to resurrect this app on my Windows machine today and found out, that due to Twitter API changes this past year, it's dead in the water. I'm kinda bummed because there's nothing similar out there to replace it.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

People really want to tweet what their TiVo is recording? Can you say self absorbed?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TC25D said:


> People really want to tweet what their TiVo is recording? Can you say self absorbed?


Or it could be they want to be able to track what they are recording easily when they are away and have the twitter profile set to private.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Or it could be they want to be able to track what they are recording easily when they are away and have the twitter profile set to private.


Yep, or to use the tweets to drive some other application, like a keyword notifier (for instance if you've created a wishlist for something obscure, when that term pops up in a recording you could get a text).


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

TC25D said:


> People really want to tweet what their TiVo is recording? Can you say self absorbed?


Yep, people really want to do that. I'm not sure why that would make us self absorbed?

Personally, I just like being able to do it because I can... or could.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

HeatherA said:


> Just tried to resurrect this app on my Windows machine today and found out, that due to Twitter API changes this past year, it's dead in the water. I'm kinda bummed because there's nothing similar out there to replace it.


yeah, I was running this for a long time, and the twitter api seems to change every 6-12 months requiring an update.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Or it could be they want to be able to track what they are recording easily when they are away and have the twitter profile set to private.


Check the to do list before you leave the house?


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

Interesting. i've told the TiVo what to record via SP and let it do its thing. I've never felt the need to micromanage it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rifleman69 said:


> Check the to do list before you leave the house?


With 6 tuners and however many season passes you have, you could be there a while if you are going out of the house for a week or longer.

It isn't about micromanagement. Personally I never used it, but I did use a plugin with Media Center that hooked into Trakt.TV. It would notify Trakt if I recorded or watched something. It was a way for me to keep up on where I am on certain shows especially when I might be watching it from Amazon, Netflix, Hulu, and TiVo recordings.

I do the same thing with books using fictfact.org. I keep track of where I am on a series since I am always jumping around 15+ series at a time depending on how slow or quick my library can get the next book.

If I were to use Tweevo, it would have been just to be reminded of what recorded tonight since I couldn't tell you what aired and when. I probably recorded it, but this way it would remind me hey that show you like well it just recorded.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> With 6 tuners and however many season passes you have, you could be there a while if you are going out of the house for a week or longer.
> 
> It isn't about micromanagement. Personally I never used it, but I did use a plugin with Media Center that hooked into Trakt.TV. It would notify Trakt if I recorded or watched something. It was a way for me to keep up on where I am on certain shows especially when I might be watching it from Amazon, Netflix, Hulu, and TiVo recordings.
> 
> ...


Writing things down on a piece of paper or into an email or a word document or....whatever is that hard?

To each their own.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

rifleman69 said:


> Writing things down on a piece of paper or into an email or a word document or....whatever is that hard?
> 
> To each their own.


That actually seems like a lot more work than using an app that can do it all automatically after setup. And it still doesn't address the scenario of wishlist with a goal of catching rare, infrequently aired content. I have a couple wishlists that only pick things up once every few years at most. I'd like to be notified asap if one of those gets a hit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I forgot about this Tweevo program until today. I had it on my old TiVo Desktop PC but I started having issues with it about a year ago so I disabled it. I setup a new PC for TiVo Desktop last fall. So I just downloaded the newest version of Tweevo to it and I'm hoping that it works with it. But so far it's saying that there are errors from my Roamio Pro and it couldn't connect. Hopefully when I check it tomorrow it will have connected to my Roamio Pro, Roamio Basic, and Premiere.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I forgot about this Tweevo program until today. I had it on my old TiVo Desktop PC but I started having issues with it about a year ago so I disabled it. I setup a new PC for TiVo Desktop last fall. So I just downloaded the newest version of Tweevo to it and I'm hoping that it works with it. But so far it's saying that there are errors from my Roamio Pro and it couldn't connect. Hopefully when I check it tomorrow it will have connected to my Roamio Pro, Roamio Basic, and Premiere.


The developer updated the package for me a few months ago. The old one wasn't working with Twitter's API. Make sure to download the new one.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HeatherA said:


> The developer updated the package for me a few months ago. The old one wasn't working with Twitter's API. Make sure to download the new one.


I downloaded the version from October 28, 2013. Version 1.4. Is that the newest version?

When I checked this morning it had made several tweets for some recordings so whatever issue there was must have been sorted out.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I downloaded the version from October 28, 2013. Version 1.4. Is that the newest version?
> 
> When I checked this morning it had made several tweets for some recordings so whatever issue there was must have been sorted out.


That sounds about right.


----------

